# My Emma turned 14 on Wednesday!!



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm thrilled to still have my Ms Emma in my life. 14 is such an accomplishment. She's been healthy her whole life and just this past year has a stubborn case of pneumonia that keeps coming back. She has spond and gets around at her own pace but no visible pain. It's just cool because when I saw her pedigree and researched it and chose her I saw longevity there and it is validating to have her turn 14. Her 9 yr old daughter Aimee has come back home ( looks like she's five its crazy) and her presence is energizing Emma, it's so funny and sweet. I know I won't have her too much longer but I'm so blessed to have had Emma grace my life for 14 years. I love her so very much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:cake: *HAPPY 14th BIRTHDAY DEAR EMMA ...*
*... 14 ... Wow, that's so awesome!!!*


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 14th Birthday sweet Emma! 
That is truly an accomplishment, I hope you have many more


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, bless your girl Emma! Happy Birthday


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Emma!


----------

